
I built my first app in lockdown - prawn_c_racker
https://awkwardparty.com/
======
prawn_c_racker
Hey everyone I was recently took redundancy from my job and decided to spend
my time building [https://awkwardparty.com](https://awkwardparty.com) (yes
retro look intended ).

This is my first app and I built it using React Native, Typescript and used
Firebase.

Also if you have any questions regarding the development let me know!

I'm super happy as it's now available on iOS and Android.

Awkward Party is a social gaming app where friends mess with each other by
providing hilarious fake answers to questions and then trying to figure out
what the actual answer is. The app contains 5 different games, each with it's
own unique theme and questions designed to get the funniest answers.

It's not all about getting answers right it's more about bringing out the
awkward humour you and your friends have and having a good laugh together. Not
to mention, annoying your friends with the perks you get as the winner.

I would be really appreciative if you could play a game or two with a friend
(or the more the better) and let me know your thoughts!

Thanks

